#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Pool - IPS

## trdream

Olá Galera Boa Tarde.
Gostaria de um auxilio.

Meus ips acabou no meu pool, gostaria de saber se só criando um outro pool vai rolar como alguns videos mostra, ou se tenho que mudar mais alguma coisa.

Hoje trabalho assim.

192.168.10.1/24
Ips. 192.168.10.9-192.168.10.247
Trabalho com PPOE.

Obrigado.

----------


## naldo864

cria um pool /16 tipo 192.168.0.0/16 que resolve seu caso .

----------


## trdream

> cria um pool /16 tipo 192.168.0.0/16 que resolve seu caso .


.



Más só criar um pool.

Criei assim.
192.168.11.2-192.168.11.254.

Não preciso mexer no IP-Address ou Mascara.

----------


## naldo864

mascara 255.255.0.0 ok

----------


## trdream

> mascara 255.255.0.0 ok



Obrigado Amigo.

----------


## RobsonCostta

Quantos clientes vao conectar?
Mais que 250?

----------


## naldo864

> /16? Pra quê tudo isso? Tua rede é tãão grande assim, e o broadcast?




hotspot ou pppoe ,esquece o broadcast (broadcast ta la não tem nada que a gente possa fazer).

----------


## interhome

Cria uma range de IP distinta, Pool e DHCP. Quantas classes forem necessárias a sua demanda.
Ou faz a alteração /16 no pool e trabalha com /32 no DHCP.

----------


## valdineiq

como naldo falou e so acrescentar mais pool, simples como a vida tem que ser.
você pode criar um pool de emergência para se caso acabe os IPs principais eles peguem estes IPs de emergência e os cliente não vão ficar sem conexão e voce vai saber de quanto mais vai precisar.
Em relação a broadcast se tiver usando pppoe voce pode descartar pacotes que nao venha tunelado, mas nada se pode fazer pois eles continuaram a bater em sua porta dependendo dos "m" que os cliente fazem.

----------


## trdream

Obrigado Galera.

Está beirando os 300.
Obrigado a dica de todos.

----------


## ricardoandre

Tão simples e tanto debate....

Só crie uma nova poll "POOL 2" com uma nova classe de IPs, e la na antiga pool seleciona "NEXT POOL" a nova pool que voce criou

----------


## sandrodeoliveira

> Obrigado Amigo.




Não esqueça de ir no seu 1. pool que já tinha e na opcao de next pool marcar o 2. que esta criando agora

----------


## trdream

Valeu a Todos.

Deu tudo certo, tudo rodando.

----------


## naldo864

> Como ele vai usar 65.534 hosts em uma rede toda em bridge? Não estou dizendo que você está errado, mas quero entender o "por que" de usar ~65mil hosts.


e obvio que ele não vai usar tudo isto ,mas ai la na frente ja deu tempo dele aprender mas e mudar a estrutura do provedor .

----------

